# Has anyone else had their house robbed? I just was, and scared them away!



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Has anybody been robbed before?
My wife left the house today at noon, I came home at 12:25 and the house was torn apart. 
I pulled up on my motorcyle and I guess the noise scared them away....
Very weird,all the drawers and cupboards were emptied. No guitars missing.
They didn't take pills, or a laptop or anything small. As far as I can tell, they didn't take anything.
I guess they look just for cash. My kids room was hit the hardest. 
I guess they know kids have more cash than adults.
Its scary, but more than that, I want to kick the crap out of someone.
They kicked in the front door. No deadbolt.
Its such a small quiet neighborhood, I would have never thought something like this could happen.
Its also a bit weird as my 100 lb dog just died this week.
He was a big softie, but had a good bark and look.
Anyways, I'm all wound up now.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Technically...you were burgled. And yes, my Mom (while I was living there) was burgled. My sister's crackhead boyfriend came in and swiped a TV and some other odds and ends. We didn't walk in on him but it was no great mystery. Mostly we felt ...betrayed. My Mom had previously given him a place to live when his own Mom wouldn't have him. Frikken scumbag.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

M room-mate and I got robbed about 35 years back. I was off playing an afternoon gig for the engineering students association, and when I came home the apartment door wouldn't open. I thought my room-mate was being a hardass again about dishes, and blocking the door just to be obnoxious. Turns out the thief/thieves had jammed a chair under the door-handle to block entry so they could scoot out the back door and down the alley if anyne came back while they were at work. The chair, in turn, was an antique chair I had offered to repair for the prof I was working for at Concordia. The glue had just set and all the jarring of the door broke the glue joints and wrecked the chair. They made off with some money, my room-mate's cassette recorder, an old mandolin my mom had bought for me, and a few other things. I miss the mandolin but it was not catastrophic.

But this is NOT your week, is it? I hope next week compensates for this past one, buddy. Lord knows you deserve better.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Sorry to hear. Hope nothing was taken or damaged.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Shit !!!! So sorry to hear this on top you losing your dog. Hope this crappy luck comes to an end soon. Hang in there.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Sometimes life really likes to challenge us. We bought a nest can about a year ago. Haven’t needed it but after the initial purchase it’s $100 a year and stores everything in a cloud for 10 days.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Sucks - glad to hear you don't seem to be missing anything anyway!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Criminals are smarter these days and know if they're caught in an occupied residence assault charges are added to the mix.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

That sucks hard. Good that nothing is missing but still your space has been violated, and that's not cool. And won't be cool again for a long time.

We just upgraded all the locks in our place and put in a wireless camera system after a scare. They never got to the house, but they were in the yard & sheds fvckin about. I'm dogless too for probably the first time ever.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear. Install a camera, it's not that expensive anymore these days.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

This is the system I bought and it's awesome and easy. You plug it in and it works.

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01N6F7Y4F/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. I think one of my "friends" was the one who robbed me. Someone knew we had left our house, came in and took my electronics and my roommates macbook pro. He was in school so his laptop was covered, but I was out my camera (only gift from first gf), laptop and mp3 player. Whoever did it didnt use force and targeted my room specifically. Given we were gone less than an hour, the thief knew when we had left.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

So sorry  When it rains it pours. Condolences on losing your 4leg friend. and now this...
Just think that after every storm comes sun


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

It sucks, we are finding that they did take some stuff. My wife had a little box of jewelry and pearls from her mom, and my daughter had a box of coins she was collecting her whole life. It very sad as its nothing of value, but huge sentimental value.
I guess I am lucky I didn't catch them. I probably would have killed them and I would be the one arrested.
I bought these on Amazon for now:

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07CQYDJ2Y/ref=pe_3034960_233709270_TE_item


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

My wife and I came out one night to go somewhere and there was a guy inside my car going through it. It was a 74 impala custom. I ran up the hood yelling and then got on the roof. I kicked him when he was getting out. He took off and i ran after him yelling drop it because he had a bag that he put my stuff in. He dropped the bag. I got my stuff back and then went inside had a whisky and water then called the cops who arrived about 30 minutes later.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Careful with social media...posts saying “having an awesome time right now in Puerto Vallarta!” ...or even lunches/dinners etc are a tip-off to unscrupulous ppl in your circle of friends.

In our area, there’s reports of some guy testing if ppls doors are locked, and if they aren’t he comes in....if no ones home, he robs you. If you are home, he pretends to be drunk, confused etc and stumbles out.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Someone kicked in the door to my camp one evening, but must have ran as I crested the hill in the truck. Never took a thing, not even a cold beer out of the fridge. I figured he was close so I fired off a few warning shots.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Diablo said:


> In our area, there’s reports of some guy testing if ppls doors are locked, and if they aren’t he comes in....if no ones home, he robs you. If you are home, he pretends to be drunk, confused etc and stumbles out.


I believe that we should have something like a castle law here. Someone comes in like that and if you shoot them it’s all good. There is a deterrence effect to that as opposed to the current hug a thug mentality.

Some of my friends out in the sticks around Newmarket leave their doors open because they think that anyone trying the door will assume that you are home if it’s unlocked. They are mistaken.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> I figured he was close so I fired off a few warning shots.


If you did that in Ontario you’d be looking at 20 years...lol

A few years ago here some fuckers were throwing gasoline bombs at some guy’s house. Basically trying to burn him out and maybe kill him. He fired off a few warning shots and the cops charged him with firearms offences. Down is up and up is down. The idiots in the media were going on about how he must have done something wrong if people were throwing mollitov cocktails at his house.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

in my case, it was a neighbor who lives in a basement suite across the alley and two houses down. Crimes aren't as random as people think. Soon as we got the cameras up, the truth unfolded.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your troubles... bad week !!!

I got a full alarm system plus cameras for the home, plus all the neighbors watch everything like hawks ! 2 years ago, a guy stopped in front of my property in his car, 2 neighbors texted me about the car, the front neighbor went to see him with a baseball bat... the guy just stopped to texte someone... lol... that's security !!!

Plus my riffles are on the living room wall, got a baseball bat in the umbrella stand beside the front door plus a machete in the bedroom... not that I'm looking for trouble but am always ready to receive it !!!  We now live in a borderless fucked up Liberal world...

Shit happens...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

90 times put of 100, it's someone you know.

hell, my house was robbed by some guys i was in a working band with.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

cheezyridr said:


> 90 times put of 100, it's someone you know.


Yep !


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I know first hand how you feel and is SUCKS. Sorry to hear you got hit, glad you didn’t lose much.

Get surveillance cams. Remote/online access and reasonably priced from what they used to be

EDIT; damn, sorry to hear they took important valuables

Scumbags


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

My druggie brother broke into my parents house and stole a bunch of stuff including a check book, and then cleared out their account. So that was cool.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Frenchy99 said:


> Plus my riffles are on the living room wall, got a baseball bat in the umbrella stand beside the front door plus a machete in the bedroom...


So if they come in late at night they’ll have the bat and the rifles and you’ll be in the bedroom with a knife ??


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Wardo said:


> you’ll be in the bedroom with a knife ??



Hell of a lot more in the bedroom...

The riffles in the living room are not loaded... you need to know were to find ...

A baseball bat does not worry me... its just a good deterrent when you have 2 or more assholes in front of you...

Plus the alarm system would go off , sirens and all the lights in the house would start to flash on and off constantly since everything is hooked up together...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

RBlakeney said:


> My druggie brother broke into my parents house and stole a bunch of stuff including a check book, and then cleared out their account. So that was cool.


I would fuck up my brother so bad...


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Caught a guy stealing my car stereo. I chased him and shoved him into a light post at full gallop. Not sure if he'll be stealing stereos after that


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2018)

I hope they didn't poison your dog the week before.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

One day my younger brother went home for lunch. He was in highschool. Grade 12 if I recall. He pulled his car into the driveway and found a green Ford mini van in the carport. He figured someone was visiting. When he got out of his car to walk in the basement door, he walked past the van. Nobody was in it. The van side door was slid wide open and the engine was left idling. He thought that was weird but he had not clued in yet. The basement door was unlocked. He opened it and walked in. Still clueless.

Inside he could hear rumbling upstairs. He saw a guy in the basement. My brother said “who the hell are you ?” Stranger said “I live here”. Brother said “No you don’t. I f-ing live here. What the f is going here?”

Then my brother’s gut sank. Oh shit, he thought. The stranger started yelling loudly, “Guys, we’re caught! Time to get out now!”

My brother ran out the basement door again. He realized there were a few of them upstairs. This was in about 1990. No cell phones. The thieves came down to get in the van and escape. It was blocked in the carport by my brother’s car. Shit! So they ran into the back yard while they peeled socks off their hands. Total 3 guys plus one girl. They lept over our backyard fence as well as all the adjoining neighbor’s fences to get away. They wanted to stay off the roads where the cops would be coming.

Brother called the cops from a neighbor’s. They arrived shortly. Thieves were long gone. They got some small stuff but not much. The van was about to be loaded up when my brother arrived. Stuff was stacked up in the house ready to take. There were no finger prints. They pulled socks from drawers to don on their hands.

Turned out that the van had been reported as stolen just earlier that morning. Those folks got their van back. My brother was luckily not attacked and beaten. My folks got to keep all their stuff. Lucky day for everyone.

Our justice system can’t seem to serve up justice when thieves are caught red-handed and laws are followed. Is there a more frustrating job than an RCMP officer? Sometimes I doubt it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Are criminals "smarter" these days? Some probably have more elaborate schemes when it comes to internet or credit-card-related matters. But the brunt are not particularly swift, or else they'd be holding down steady employment that pays well, and probably better.

When we lived in Fredericton, 25 years ago, someone tried to steal my car - a shitty K-car that ultimately didn't pass safety inspection. Parked right beside it in the lot was a Cadillac....unlocked. There is no accounting for the taste of thieves. Do not mistake the disruption they cause in our lives for sound judgment and intelligence on their part.

On a distantly-related matter, in the same graduation ceremony as our son's last weekend, they were handing out degrees for a Bachelor's of E-Commerce. A number of the graduates were from Nigeria. Seated directly in front of us was a clearly African couple, both dressed fairly regally, and applauding the African graduates. My first thought was "Ahhhh, so THAT's the prince I've hearing about". Shameful, on my part, but I couldn't help but notice the irony, and get a little private tickle out of it. 

Bachelor of E-Commerce? No wonder people in HR have such a hard time figuring out if you're qualified for the job you applied for. Post-seondary programs have multiplied faster than nail-polish and lipstick colours.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sorry this has happened to you.

Hate to think how easy it would be to be violated this way. We're fastidious about locking up, and Otis not only sounds ferocious but might just take some flesh if one of us wasn't present. The general neighbourhood is attentive to each others' properties, one guy in particular, he's a great guy but it wouldn't be advisable to cross him.

Knock on wood, my inside premises has never been burgled, though I did have a bicycle swiped from behind my previous abode. Left for work one morning and stood where my bike had been locked up and tried to remember if I'd left it at work, behind a bar, or loaned it to a friend. I eventually found the broken lock the thief had tossed but the bike was gone for good. The cops weren't even remotely interested and only feigned taking information. It was a decent quality Sekine that I'd bought when I got my first permanent job, to get to worksites around town. Being a smallish town, I checked the usual dumping grounds to no avail.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Wardo said:


> If you did that in Ontario you’d be looking at 20 years...lol
> 
> A few years ago here some fuckers were throwing gasoline bombs at some guy’s house. Basically trying to burn him out and maybe kill him. He fired off a few warning shots and the cops charged him with firearms offences. Down is up and up is down. The idiots in the media were going on about how he must have done something wrong if people were throwing mollitov cocktails at his house.


I was in the country.

My house, thankfully has never been hit. I can see why not though. Theres 3-5 cars in the yard, when nobody is home, and a 100lbs boxer standing in the window watching you approach.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks everybody. They say bad things come in three's. My dog dies, my house gets robbed. My son, on his first time pulling the boat out of the driveway scraped the side of my car. I hope that counts!
As much as I hate replacing Charlie so soon, I think I feel so much more comfortable with a dog in the house. I guess we will start looking to adopt.
Cheers


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

capnjim said:


> My son, on his first time pulling the boat out of the driveway scraped the side of my car. I hope that counts!


Outch !!!

Will it ever end ?



capnjim said:


> As much as I hate replacing Charlie so soon, I think I feel so much more comfortable with a dog in the house. I guess we will start looking to adopt.


To bad it wasn't years ago... would of gave you my Ex-Wife for free !!!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

capnjim said:


> Thanks everybody. They say bad things come in three's. My dog dies, my house gets robbed. My son, on his first time pulling the boat out of the driveway scraped the side of my car. I hope that counts!
> As much as I hate replacing Charlie so soon, I think I feel so much more comfortable with a dog in the house. I guess we will start looking to adopt.
> Cheers


I strongly urge you to reconsider.
Puppies and dying dogs are a huge commitment of time and drain of emotional energy.
Based on your other thread, I think you and your wife need some time together to reconnect, preferably with fewer distractions. Get away for some weekends. Date again. Enjoy some freedom. You don’t need to worry about puppy shitting, pissing, chewing things up, and barking while you just do some normal couple stuff.

Getting a puppy to fill an emotional void in a relationship is a bad idea. Reminds me of when teens girls think having a baby will make their loneliness and other problems go away. It just compounds them.

You were at the end of your rope last week. Lots of time for dogs after you get the important stuff worked out.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Do not, I repeat do not get a puppy at this time. Been there done that was a disaster. Some people think dogs are just dogs others think they are family members. Grieving the loss of a beloved dog is important. I found that adopting an older dog albeit, not immediately was a much better fit.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Player99 said:


> I hope they didn't poison your dog the week before.


 Jesus that’s pretty blunt man cut the guy some slack.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Charlie was very old and was having a lot of problems. He wasn't poisoned. 
I would never consider a puppy. We would be looking at dogs between 1-2 years old that need adopting. It moving season in Montreal, so, sadly, there are a lot of them out there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2018)

Scotty said:


> Jesus that’s pretty blunt man cut the guy some slack.


Snowflake.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Player99 said:


> I hope they didn't poison your dog the week before.


If you're serious...that's an asshole comment.

If you're joking...that's an asshole comment.

Are you beginning to see a pattern? Take a break...you don't have to be an ass ALL the time.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Jim, sorry things have been rough and I hope you bounce back better than ever. Looking forward to some happy posts and the regular back-and-forth with you.



Scotty said:


> Jesus that’s pretty blunt man cut the guy some slack.





JBFairthorne said:


> If you're serious...that's an asshole comment.
> 
> If you're joking...that's an asshole comment.
> 
> Are you beginning to see a pattern? Take a break...you don't have to be an ass ALL the time.


can you two calm your tits, shit like this does happen and it isn't all that terrible to bring it up


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Robbery is a legal term that connotes theft with violence, or the threat of violence. Unless they broke into your home, held a gun to your head, and stole your wife’s jewels you were simply “broken into” or as we say on the Wet Coast “B&E’d”. Please refrain from using the term incorrectly.

And that kids is...


----------



## murraythek (Jun 1, 2013)

We were robbed 2 years ago during the day while my wife and 2 small children had gone out for about an hour. The thief staged himself as a home inspector so my usually attentive neighbors brushed it off. 

He walked through my guitar room that houses probably over 10k in gear - my R7, 2 Danocasters, my 68 Princeton etc and went straight for purses and the kids' money jars. In the end he walked out with $100 of my sons birthday money.

I feel for you. The feeling of being robbed is an awful feeling. It took me a few months to feel comfortable again but I have since beefed up the locks and use video surveillance.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that, knock on wood we haven't experienced that here. I've had my trucks gas tank siphoned a couple of times and one time they broke into the cab but only took a bit of change that was in the console. No forgiveness here, if I catch you I'll worry about the charges after.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Jim: Very sorry you and your wife have had that happen and have to go through that. When we lived in St. Catharines, our cars would get checked out regularly every few months to see if they were unlocked and when we forgot, the dash and console would be searched through for valuables. We caught a guy tying to steal my mitre saw from the garage one night but he dropped it when my wife yelled at him.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Jim: Very sorry you and your wife have had that happen and have to go through that. When we lived in St. Catharines, our cars would get checked out regularly every few months to see if they were unlocked and when we forgot, the dash and console would be searched through for valuables. We caught a guy tying to steal my mitre saw from the garage one night but he dropped it when my wife yelled at him.


she must be quite the woman


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2018)

JBFairthorne said:


> If you're serious...that's an asshole comment.
> 
> If you're joking...that's an asshole comment.
> 
> Are you beginning to see a pattern? Take a break...you don't have to be an ass ALL the time.


People do that you know. They scope out your house for weeks. If you have a dog, they feed it some poison hamburger or something and then when the dog is gone they rob the house. The real asshole comment is yours. You are attacking me and trying to belittle and insult me. Your gaslighting tricks ain't no good here Bub.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

You clearly don't get it. Ignorance isn't bliss...it's just ignorance.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Player99 said:


> Snowflake.


 Troll


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

In regards to the poison. Real stuff that happens here...

I'm certain even Jim remembers the ass hole that was poisoning elderly couples by feeding them poisoned cookies or chocolates here in Montreal and stealing from them just this last Xmas... it was on the news for a few months.

They caught the pick in the US and brought him back here for trial...


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2018)

Scotty said:


> Troll


Gaslighting won't work on me. Try something else.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Frenchy99 said:


> In regards to the poison. Real stuff that happens here...
> 
> I'm certain even Jim remembers the ass hole that was poisoning elderly couples by feeding them poisoned cookies or chocolates here in Montreal and stealing from them just this last Xmas... it was on the news for a few months.
> 
> They caught the pick in the US and brought him back here for trial...





Player99 said:


> Gaslighting won't work on me. Try something else.


You guys related?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2018)

JBFairthorne said:


> You clearly don't get it. Ignorance isn't bliss...it's just ignorance.


I get it. I also get you are trying to gaslight me and it won't work. Share your psychosis with someone else.

Have a nice day.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

When I was growing up our house was my house was burgled 2 times, ransacked 1, and set on fire twice ... once when we were sleeping. Looking back at this I am absolutely certain this was all done by one person and for one reason .. my biological mother was doing this for insurance fraud. So I know how you feel right now, it just sucks and so do people


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vokey design said:


> When I was growing up our house was my house was burgled 2 times, ransacked 1, and set on fire twice ... once when we were sleeping. Looking back at this I am absolutely certain this was all done by one person and for one reason .. my biological mother was doing this for insurance fraud. So I know how you feel right now, it just sucks and so do people


Holy fuck!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2018)

Diablo said:


> You guys related?


More gaslighting.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Diablo said:


> You guys related?


No, Just more informed...

Lots of trolls here...


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Sorry to read that Jim ! :-(
They were clearly looking for money... strange. Youngsters ?
Your wife just left... he/they were probably awaiting her departure.
Your sudden arrival was probably unexpected...
Who in the area knew your dog was not there anymore ?

Whenever the burglury subject comes in conversation with some new neighbour, 
I would take my enigmatic grin and whisper : 
"It would be a very bad idea (to get in without be invited)."
I once lived on a third floor and let neighbours know 
"there is not only the door a burglar could get out through".
That said, I touch my wooden skull...
Take care man and avoid the fear they will get back : 
There was nothing "valuable" for them.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Player99 said:


> More gaslighting.


Oh....you’re the Mrs.99
That makes sense.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2018)

Diablo said:


> Oh....you’re the Mrs.99
> That makes sense.


Just stop. You are embarrassing yourself.


----------

